# GTR meets.



## DaveGTR (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi everyone.
As I’m in the market for a GTR, still looking for the right one, in budget etc.
Are there any meets this Sunday.
I would like to come to one to check them out.
Regards.
Dave.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

where are you at Dave?


----------



## DaveGTR (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi.
I’m at Dibden Purlieu, near Beaulieu.


----------



## DaveGTR (Jul 4, 2013)

Southampton area really to cast a big net.


----------

